# Part ll



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

For how long I don't know, the vibration/stroke rattle is driving me bonkers!!. Give it til December


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't know about the sounds, but it certainly looks very nice! Great setup


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Which grinder is that?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jony said:


> For how long I don't know, the vibration/stroke rattle is driving me bonkers!!. Give it til December


Confused, what vibration/stroke rattle? Is there some other thread, a Video, The V doesn't rattle, well mine never has, pump makes a different sort of sound because of the type of pump, but vibration and rattle....no, it shouldn't do that at all?

You can hear mine, if you turn the volume up


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Will do a vid when I can be bothered.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Jony said:


> Will do a vid when I can be bothered.


Yeah, you take your time buddy, not like there was any implied offer of assistance or invitation to discuss your concerns with Dave, or actually maybe there was?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

And I am busy, will deal with it after Monday. Anything else you want to moan about!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jony said:


> And I am busy, will deal with it after Monday. Anything else you want to moan about!










....perhaps the pumps touching something, odd though because there is loads of space?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes I know, will shoot you a message on Tuesday, Wednesday. maybe FT? might be easier. Will remove obvious things first.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

From what we read and interpret from respected forum members, this machine is normally relatively very quiet so there has to be something that is giving this supposed resonance through the machine, it's a shame the machine is found guilty before a fair trial.

and reasonable attempts to rectify it or source the root cause before dissing the machine.

Jon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

xpresso said:


> From what we read and interpret from respected forum members, this machine is normally relatively very quiet so there has to be something that is giving this supposed resonance through the machine, it's a shame the machine is found guilty before a fair trial.
> 
> and reasonable attempts to rectify it or source the root cause before dissing the machine.
> 
> Jon.


OMG - No no guys, I didn't see him as dissing the machine, just thought there was a thread I had missed. Was surprised it wasn't being rectified, because it sort of doesn't/shouldn't really happen. He wasn't complaining, but I was worried, was something loose (like the pump), that just needed some screws tightening, was it simply touching something...I felt bad for him having a rattle and sort of putting up with it. Without really complaining as it turns out. I also realise there is a slight deadline of August coming up where the Italians are hibernate for the month!!.

We need to take the Green pill and chill....


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> OMG - No no guys, I didn't see him as dissing the machine, just thought there was a thread I had missed. Was surprised it wasn't being rectified, because it sort of doesn't/shouldn't really happen. He wasn't complaining, but I was worried, was something loose (like the pump), that just needed some screws tightening, was it simply touching something...I felt bad for him having a rattle and sort of putting up with it. Without really complaining as it turns out. I also realise there is a slight deadline of August coming up where the Italians are hibernate for the month!!.
> 
> We need to take the Green pill and chill....


Fair do's, I am conscious of a problem previously associated with this model machine and the supplier/manufacturer bent over back words to reach a satisfactory conclusion at their expense and from what I read into this it was contrary to the back up previously received by Vesuvius owners.

I don't have one, don't want one but dislike gripes before simple avenues are explored no matter which machine.

Jon.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok the problem is the inlet for the pipe feed for when it's plumbed in, its loose and rattling around. But don't like the drip tray layout, and the steam arm


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Can you see how it can be tightened up.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Will tip it on it's side, I think it's two screws plus it wasn't in place when it arrived.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just testing my new to me Grinder. No point with a new thread 😎


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks good. Interesting to see the colour in opposite to normal. The board behind is very nice though, no latte but Mocha ok?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Haha of course, but only in the PF though. I just think the white looks better.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Haha of course, but only in the PF though. I just think the white looks better.


 So how much was the shipping on the niche to mine? 🤞😉


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Jony said:


> Just testing my new to me Grinder. No point with a new thread 😎
> 
> View attachment 39097


 Those Latte sound fun


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Haha not in this gaff you get 170mm max. I am a fun guy 🤣


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Jony - Hope the grinder plays well with your machine. Sign is quite funny with the house rules!

You are a braver man than I with having it that close to the edge. I'm normally pretty coordinated but can be a wee bit clumsy first thing in the morning before coffee or after a couple of shandies! 😢


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

The grinder is like 30k its bloody heavy, I can tell already it's good grinder my pours are better less water on my puck and my pucks don't break up now like before. Easy to dial in. My Niche is louder that the CP


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Was the niche no good


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Niche does what it's suppose to do and it's the best grinder in that price range, I still have the Niche for my pour overs.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ohh hello Part 4 Maybe not the last machine I will own. OK few extras with this. Which a few. Should know 👍


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Now that's a corker not surprising you felt knacked unpacking that. And... a truly amazing gift with those cups 🤣🤣


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

That's a funny looking brick!

Looks awesome Jony👌


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

If you get bored using it, ill have a sage dtp up for sale shortly, I'll do u a good deal 😂😁😜

That is a stonker of a machine


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Jony - Is that his and hers levers for your other half to use as well?

Looks amazing, recon you should open up your own lockdown cafe now from your kitchen. You already have the price board and house rules sorted from what I remember 😉


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@Northern_Monkey

Why have one lever when you can have two and change the settings on either.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Jony said:


> Ohh hello Part 4 Maybe not the last machine I will own. OK few extras with this. Which a few. Should know 👍
> 
> View attachment 41979


 Bloody hell @Jony what a machine!

What settings can you change on each lever? Different pressures? Would be awesome to have the choice and try different beans on each!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

See that's just greedy


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Jony - That is well fancy! 👍

No idea you could have set them up for different coffees by changing the settings for them. Very impressive ACS do look to make some pretty cool bits of kit.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They do.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jaffro said:


> Bloody hell @Jony what a machine!
> 
> What settings can you change on each lever? Different pressures? Would be awesome to have the choice and try different beans on each!


 The Vostok allows for different group temperatures, each lever group is cartridge heated and precisely thermally controlled via a PID. It has dual boilers both PID controlled. The machine although a full commercial unit can be ready for espresso production in 15 min or less. No special flushing or procedures required. The service boiler is large and does take a lot longer to warm up.

The groups have pressure gauges on them to allow a skilled operator to do some pressure management. Due to it's size weight and stability the beautiful La San Marco group can operate as designed with both springs unlike many domestic lever machines which require a spring removed to keep the machine from tipping over.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jony said:


> Ohh hello Part 4 Maybe not the last machine I will own. OK few extras with this. Which a few. Should know
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20200625_161645.thumb.jpg.c0635bd475e7349b4187195321ed97ba.jpg" data-fileid="41979" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/IMG_20200625_161645.thumb.jpg.c0635bd475e7349b4187195321ed97ba.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


That's amazing! If you find its two groups too much, let me know if you fancy "going halves". 

Nice one Jony!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Jony You should put some posts and videos in the ACS section of the forum. I'm sure the lever loving fraternity would love to see some shots of it in action.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

@Jony can we get a video of you peeling the plastic off? Please 😂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Are there any news on the 1 group version?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How would I know that 😂😂bit like the L. C🤔


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jony said:


> How would I know that bit like the L. C


Well, maybe now you bought one (two effectively! ) maybe you had a good in depth chat with ACS... one lives and hopes!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> The Vostok allows for different group temperatures, each lever group is cartridge heated and precisely thermally controlled via a PID. It has dual boilers both PID controlled. The machine although a full commercial unit can be ready for espresso production in 15 min or less. No special flushing or procedures required. The service boiler is large and does take a lot longer to warm up.
> 
> The groups have pressure gauges on them to allow a skilled operator to do some pressure management. Due to it's size weight and stability the beautiful La San Marco group can operate as designed with both springs unlike many domestic lever machines which require a spring removed to keep the machine from tipping over.


 Makes sense! Thanks for the info 😊 just watched a couple of YouTube videos and it looks incredible...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Well, maybe now you bought one (two effectively!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had no option really, I wanted a Lever this is just better looking, only one issue it weighs a ton.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jony said:


> I had no option really, I wanted a Lever this is just better looking, only one issue it weighs a ton.


May I ask you what made you go for that machine rather than the ever popular and cherished Londinium? Just out of curiosity, a genuine and honest question.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Because of those exact words.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jony said:


> Because of those exact words.


Looks alone?


----------

